# Swollen knee



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Photos would help.


----------



## ndistler (Nov 9, 2012)

Ok I will try to upload some.


----------



## ndistler (Nov 9, 2012)

Thats the bubble thing on the knee.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Methinks it's synovial fluid leaking. Try something like Absorbine Horse liniment and give it a good rubbing with the heels of your hands applying pressure in the direction of hair growth.


----------



## ndistler (Nov 9, 2012)

Thank you Saddlebag!


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

It is strange that he is not lame.

We have found DMSO works very well for things like this. Never put it over a liniment. Be sure to scrub it briskly with soap and water and rinse it thoroughly before switching from anything to DMSO. If your Vet will mix Dexamethasone and liquid furacin with DMSO and put it in a dauber bottle, you will have the perfect solution and can put it one the knee. Two or three times a day is better than once, but anything amount beats anything else you can do for it. 

If he were mine, I would also put a pressure wrap on it, but knees are tricky to keep wrapped and to wrap one where the bandage slips is worse than not wrapping it at all. [Bubble Wrap works really well under a wrap.] You put the DMSO mixture on it, cover it will a little padding, use an ACE bandage putting the bubble wrap in-between layers, finish wrapping it and re-do it once a day. 

This same routine works very well for bogged hocks, too. They are just about the same thing only on the hind leg.


----------



## ndistler (Nov 9, 2012)

Thank you. This really helps.


----------



## mlreubens (Dec 18, 2011)

*My horse has a similar sac of fluid on her knee*

Hi, my 7 year old horse has had a mysterious sac of fluid on her knee. It has been 2 months now and it has not done gone away. I'm at my wits end with this thing. She is not sound in the trot.walking is about all she can do ,and Monday will be the third time my vet has been out because of this . We have to perform x-rays which is the next step. He refuses to drain it because the fluid is on the joint and it will apparently fill back up and also bacteria can then get in once it is punctured. I wish i could give you better advice, I'm interested in what is going on with your horse. But it looks oddly similar.


----------



## mlreubens (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi ndistler, I found out what was causing the fluid and swelling. My horse will be turned out this summer, because she can barely walk. What happend was, she acquired a hematoma on her knee associated with an unknown injury, blood pooled into the area, then weeks went by, and scar tissue started forming. A combination of both those things are needing to be worked thru the joint which is painful. I was told by my vet after taking xrays that I need to walk her under saddle 15min, cold hosing it 10 min afer that, and then using a liniment he is supposed to be giving me. Thats my summer. Hope your horse is doing ok.


----------

